# Question Reus Airport to Salou By Bus



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

Could anyone give me the heads up on public transport in this area
bus from the airport or bus from reus bus station to salou as i don't want to spend
a fortune in a cab

thanks


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Reus Airport Bus Routes And Times Reus Airport Buses


----------

